# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Eνισχυτής, Home Cinema & HiFi >  Πρόβλημα με ήχοσύστημα και ηχεία sony RX 110 AV

## chris_20

γειά σας! έχω ένα *sony RX 110 AV* 
τι ήθελα και το πήρα? τον πρώτο χρόνο χάλασε το ποντεσιόμετρο ήχου (σιγά μήν ήταν ποντεσιόμετρο...)
μετά το cdplayer με ένα καλώδιο το έφτιαξα .. και μετά ξαναχάλασε 
μετά τα λαστιχάκια της κασσέτας... 
μετά πατάς tuner και βάζει cd ...

και τωρα ... τα ηχειάκια μου   :Crying or Very sad:   τα ηχεία αυτά έχουν το woofer το μεγάλο και 2 άλλα μικρότερα .. 
τα 2 δέν παίζουν !  συνολο 4    :Crying or Very sad:  

και δέν ξέρω πώς ανοίγει κιόλας! δέν ανοίγουν τα ηχεία!! ενώ έχουν σχισμή δέν βρίσκω βίδες!!

ευχαριστώ!

----------


## Danza

Λοιπόν. αυτά τα μαυρα λαστιχάκια στα ηχεια που κουμπώνουν τα καλύματα τα βγάζεις και απο μέσα ειναι βίδες.. τις ξεβιδώνεις και αφαιρείς την μπροστινή μασκα.. μετα έχεις πρόσβαση στα μεγάφωνα (στις βίδες τους).. και κατι sony ηχεία που έχω ετσι ειναι   :Wink:

----------


## FMTRIKALA

φιλε chris.τα λαστιχακια που ανεφερε το παλικαρι ειναι απλα για να στερεονετε το καπακι της προσοψης.για να εχεις προσβαση στα μεγαφωνα κανε τα εξης.
1.γυρνας αναποδα τα ηχεια και θα δεις απο την κατω πλευρα δεξια & αριστερα δυο εγκοπες.
2.βαζεις ενα κατσαβυδι και το ανοιγεις σιγα-σιγα και βγαινει ολη η προσοψη.

προσοχη σιγα-σιγα γιατι στο βγαλσημο μπορει να χαλασει  το ξυλο.ειναι κολλημενο η προσοψη με την καμπινα με σιλικονη

----------


## FMTRIKALA

τωρα οσο για το ποτενσιομετρο του ηχου που λες δεν ειναι ακριβως ποτενσιομετρο.αυτο ρυθμιζει μια ταση των 5 βολτ για τον προσεσσορα.εγω οταν τα ετρωγα στην μαπα  ξεκολουσα το ποτενσιομετρο που λες ,το ανοιγα,το καθαριζα πολυ καλα(προσεχε ΟΧΙ ΣΠΡΕΙ ΜΕ ΛΑΔΥ)στραβωνα λιγο προς τα εξω τις επαφες,το εκλεινα ξανα και ειναι καλυτερο απο καινουργιο.για την αλλη βλαβη που πατας τιουνερ και παιζει cd αλλαξε για αρχη τα μπουτονακια  του tuner & cd και αν κανει το ιδιο παλι περνα τις κολλησεις με προσοχη παλι στο μεγαλο ολοκληρωμενο στην πλακετα της προσοψης και καθαρισετο καλα μετα.
παντως δεν εχω δει πιο μαπα μηχανηματα.που να δεις και τα καινουργια aiwa!!!!για την ακριβια sony-aiwa.

----------


## chris_20

εννοώ οτί προχωράς το ποντεσιόμετρο μπροστά και αυτό μεγαλώνει τον ήχο μετά μικραίνει μετά ξαναμεγαλώνει ... οτι ναναι κάνει .. πιστεύεις θέλει καθάρισμα? 

φοβάμαι για το laser μην έχει χαλάσει αυτή τη φορά...

thnx  για το info!

----------


## FMTRIKALA

κανεις την διαδικασια που σου εγραψα.

----------


## chris_20

τα ηχεία δέν ανοίγουν απο τις βάσεις της μάσκας !!! 

plz advice!

θα τα σπάσω!

----------


## Danza

Δεν βρίσκω και φωτό να δώ τι γίνεται στον γουγλη... μήπως είναι πριτσινωτές οι "μάσκες" στο ηχείο??

----------


## chris_20

όχι οι μάσκες  βγαίνουν κανονικά απο κάτι βάσεις απο γόμα ας πούμε .. αλλα όταν βγάζω και τις ίδιες βάσεις δεν έχει βίδες μεσαγια να ανοίξω το ηχείο !!! έβγαλα τις   2 απο τις 4 λέτε η σονυ να τις έβαλε στις αλλες 2? δέ νομιζω...

----------


## κωνσταντινοσ παπακωνσταντ

καλημέρα, το έχεις ακόμα το sony rx 110 av?

----------


## mikemtb73

Το κράταγε για σένα!!!  Χαχαχα 

Στάλθηκε από ένα κινητό που χρησιμοποιεί Tapatalk

----------


## κωνσταντινοσ παπακωνσταντ

> Το κράταγε για σένα!!!  Χαχαχα 
> 
> Στάλθηκε από ένα κινητό που χρησιμοποιεί Tapatalk


Γιατι οχι;

----------


## geroget

> εννοώ οτί προχωράς το ποντεσιόμετρο μπροστά και αυτό μεγαλώνει τον ήχο μετά μικραίνει μετά ξαναμεγαλώνει ... οτι ναναι κάνει .. πιστεύεις θέλει καθάρισμα? 
> 
> φοβάμαι για το laser μην έχει χαλάσει αυτή τη φορά...
> 
> thnx  για το info!


Εαν το ηχοσυστημα εχει τηλεκοντρολ δεν κανεις τιποτα το volume το χειριζεσαι απο εκει αν οχι ακολουθας την διαδικασια ανωτερω εαν δεν υπαρχει στην αγορα

----------

